
Python programming exercises [pdf] - jventura
http://joaoventura.net/static/files/python_exercises_book.pdf
======
jventura
Hi HN, this is a book with some programming exercises that I have been using
on my classes so that students can get up-to speed with python.

It is quite incomplete and with a lot of errors. Since my available time is
short, and I'm not a native english speaker, this is the best result given the
time available for it. I plan to include other things and correct the errors
eventually.

